
Useful Scalac Options for Better Scala Development: Part 1 - pedrorijo91
http://blog.threatstack.com/useful-scalac-options-for-better-scala-development-part-1
======
pedrorijo91
and also [http://pedrorijo.com/blog/scala-compiler-review-code-
warning...](http://pedrorijo.com/blog/scala-compiler-review-code-warnings/)

